
Dell Patents the Weirdest Laptop You Have Ever Seen - myinnerbanjo
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/dell-dual-screen-laptop-patent
======
gaspoweredcat
it may be crackers but id argue still not quite as mental as the Thinkpad
W701DS, a rare 9 year old 17" thinkpad that packed a 2nd slide out screen in
the lid

[https://gizmodo.com/5477571/lenovo-thinkpad-w701ds-pairs-
bea...](https://gizmodo.com/5477571/lenovo-thinkpad-w701ds-pairs-beastly-
specs-with-an-integrated-secondary-screen)

~~~
anotheryou
Or the extending keyboard:
[https://youtu.be/SLj3aCfqzOM?t=10](https://youtu.be/SLj3aCfqzOM?t=10)

------
stevefan1999
That looks pretty awesome

